# Mom's Chicken and Dumplings...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanted some Chicken and Dumplings like Mom made when I was growing up, so I called my Sister and started asking questions.....
It turned out great... I think Mom would have been pleased...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Three hours later................Yum!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful!

Can you share the recipe?

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jim t said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Can you share the recipe?
> 
> Jim



As slow as I type it will be summer before i finish, but i'll work on it and post it...


edit:... Jim, I don't know wether to thank you or curse you for asking me to document the Recipe. I have found over the years that there are many Camps when it comes to Dumplings. Some make their own whereas others prefer their favorite label of store bought dumplings.
It is like Momma's Potato salad or Iced tea. There is no right way or wrong way. Only what you love and remember about something.
So, I will go ahead and Thank you, because otherwise I would not have taken the time........Dennis.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

looks great , are the dumplings canned biscuits ?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

HisName said:


> looks great , are the dumplings canned biscuits ?





Yes They are ... I used 3 cans... I wish I had used all four...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what my wife uses too, canned biscuits. They taste better to me then my momma's hand rolled dumplings. She even liked them when I took her some. She's in her mid 80's & don't cook much anymore.

A nice looking pot of C & D there.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Momma’s and my Sister, Judy’s Chicken & Dumplings…*

*Momma’s and my Sister, Judy’s Chicken & Dumplings…*

*The Groceries...*
1 whole chicken… (wash & cut in half to help stay covered while boiling)

Lawry’s Seasoning salt.

Chicken Bullion cubes (2)

Chicken Broth (2-14.5oz./wt. cans)

Garlic clove (1)

Celery (4 / 5 pcs,)

Onion (1) 

Olive oil (about 1 oz.)

Pillsbury Canned Biscuits. Basic/unflavored (4 cans)

*The Tools:*

Momma’s 8 quart Revere Ware Pot

Cast Iron frying pan

Wood Spoon

Chopping knife

Cutting board

Large cookie tray.

Large Bowl.

Large Plate.

Strainer type serving spoon.


*The Cook… *

Lightly coat chicken with seasoned salt and place in pot along with Chicken Bullion cubes . Fill pot with water up to handles and Place on high heat and bring to a rolling boil uncovered for about two hours.
( adjust heat as necessary to keep mild rolling without raising foam to boil over).

While waiting for the chicken to cook, clean and chop celery and onion and sauté in Cast iron frying pan along with the Garlic Clove and Olive oil until onions are caramelized.
Once cooked, add mixture to the pot along with the cooking chicken.

Once chicken has cooked, remove from pot and place on large cookie tray and allow to cool. 
( I removed all of the remaining contents in bottom of pot with straining spoon and temporarily placed in large bowl to check for any bones that may have escaped and removed the spent Garlic Clove before returning to pot) 
Pour Both cans of Chicken Broth into pot to replace the water that was lost due to Boiling and adjust heat to bring back to a rolling boil. ( I had to add a can of water also to bring level back to original starting point)

While waiting for water to boil, Strip Chicken meat from bones and break up into small pieces and place into the large bowl and set aside…

Open all four cans of biscuits and spread out as many as you can at a time on your cutting board and cut each into three pieces and stack loosely on large plate .
Separate and drop individual pieces into the boiling water until the surface is covered. ( they will swell and look like they will NEVER all fit into pot, but you have to keep the faith and keep going) 
With the strainer spoon, sweep the swollen dough to one side and continue adding dumplings into the space you create with each sweep until All of them are in the pot and then gently keep them moving around to keep them from sticking together until they begin to cook and stop trying to stick together.

Dump the Bowl of chicken meat back into the pot and bring back to a gentle boil while carefully stirring and tumbling the contents of the pot. (keep in mind, you are not trying to blend what is in the pot, you are only trying to mix it and keep it moving while it finishes cooking) 

When you start to wonder when it is done, pick out a dumpling and let it cool enough to taste it. You will know, trust me...:thumbsup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the post and recipe . what differs from the one I grew up with and now make is I add a "lot" of Black Pepper to the boiling chicken with regular salt and use no garlic , Bullion , or olive oil but do use butter instead.

I also use canned biscuits but that is not what grandma used because we didn't have them back then

Thanks again for sharing !!!!!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh man, that looks delectable.
Chicken-n-Dumplings... One of the supreme comfort foods.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to post this.

I absolutely love chicken and dumplings!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you sir!!!

I'll try it this week.



Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great ! I always use the frozen Mary B dumpings, but I think I'm gonna have to try your whop'm biscuits. They looked pretty good !


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Man that's awesome getting with your sister to make your Mom's recipe. Nothing brings family together like the thought of your Momma's cuisine. There's no better tribute :thumbsup:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Looks great ! I always use the frozen Mary B dumpings, but I think I'm gonna have to try your whop'm biscuits. They looked pretty good !


Mary B dumplings are the S***t


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Mardi Gras Red Beans and Rice*

Mary B's rock!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:Came home today to find Donna Boiling a Chicken and asking about this recipe......:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Publix better have a yardbird ready for me.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Success, got all the stuff...C&D tomorrow night:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yall musta been rich growin' up - I seen that celery!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yall musta been rich growin' up - I seen that celery!




If we was rich, I think Momma would have tried those fancy "store Bought" dumplings I keep seein mentioned....


...


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

why the black eyed peas in the Tabasco bottle? I mean, I like Tabasco on my peas too but.....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

TeaSea said:


> why the black eyed peas in the Tabasco bottle? I mean, I like Tabasco on my peas too but.....




Because marshmallows wouldn't fit......lol

Once I finished drinking the Tabasco sauce, I just couldn't toss the empty bottle, didn't have it in me...


...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's time for chicken and dumplings… Headed in to buy some biscuits...


...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell ya, amost did that today...opted for cream cheese stuffed venison cube steak....


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

This post made me want to make some... I prefer thin slices dumplings, but I used the same biscuits as the OP. Tweaked a few things, but mostly the same... Good stuff!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks Fantastic!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

About to be that time........ Goin to start gathering the makings......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a can of biscuits and a fryer bird. Making a batch tomorrow.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

. 



There is Magic in the air…… It might be the chopped onions....

Whatever it is… Chicken and dumplings on the way........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was gonna fry the chicken Heart, but it wanted to spatter too much, so I smothered it in the onion and celery......
I would have NEVER ate a chicken Heart as a kid......what the hell happened here???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I like thin dumplings and was taught to roll out my dough and wait 15-20 minutes for the dough to rise then roll it again. After rolling it the 2nd time cut and put them on wax paper and freeze. Once they freeze you pack them up until your ready. Always keep your pot at a boil as you add dumplings 1 or 2 at a time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Mrs Rose Scroggins fixed them like this when she owned the Tropical Palm restaurant in Crestview years ago
I was lucky enough to have her for a neighbor who told me her secret


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I made some last week, followed this post almost to a T. No way did I think those biscuits would shrink, lol. Thankyou for posting!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for posting this.

Your post made me want to try making some C&D as I had never done it before. I looked at my mom's recipe and that of some I found on the internet - including yours.

It was really, really good - though I did put in just a touch too much salt. My daughter was asking if I could make it again this week.

Thanks for posting your recipe


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Made some last week also, same a directed here, they were great!!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Dennis....made some chicken and dumplings last night....Tasty1


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Mary B dumplings are the S***t


Ok, I've tried my hardest, but I have no idea what S***t is.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Making a doubled up batch of chicken-n-dumplings goodness right now.
My recipe varies a little, e.g. I use carrots, Mary B dumplings and more.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Making a doubled up batch of chicken-n-dumplings goodness right now.
> My recipe varies a little, I use carrots and Mary B dumplings.


My recipe of the picture above has carrots and additionally celery, onions, celery seed etc....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just logged on as I stand in Walmart to get the recipe list again and its in the unread posts, lol. Brilliant minds think alike I see


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had this damned flu-bug for a week now, it has been one hell of a long week even if I've been sleeping 15+ hours per day... This stuff is wicked.
So bad I had to cancel a three day hunting trip at the height of our Southern Rut.

Anyways, I finally starting to feel back to maybe something on the scale of at least sub-human and my hunger/thirst has returned... Big Time.
I craved some comfort food and so I coached my wife through a batch of Chicken-n-Dumplings, she did all the food handling to keep my bugs to myself.

Now I wish I could've smoked the Chicken, but I'm just not up to it.
But it still came out danged tasty, filling and reviving of the body/soul.

Without further ado...

*Chicken-n-Dumplings*
2 Chickens halved and seasoned well with Lawrys Seasoned Salt
(Yielded about 8-10C of shredded chicken, I put approx 7-8C into the soup)
(Any chicken will work, even canned)

6 Celery stalks, chopped
1.5 Onions, large, chopped
2 Garlic cloves, chopped
Whatever you like for dumplings, approx 12 servings worth
(I used 3/4 pckg of Mary B Dumplings)

32oz Chicken Broth
4 Cubes of Chicken bullion
1 can Cream of Chicken soup
Water
2t Cornstarch

2T Black Pepper, 1t Celery Seed


In a large stockpot add chicken and bullion cubes, cover with water and boil uncovered for 1.5 hours.
While pot is heating chop veggies and saute in cast iron until onions caramelize, then add to pot with chicken.
Prep your dumplings.
Remove chicken/veggies and set aside to cool, once chicken is cool debone and shred

Add the chicken broth and more water if needed, return to a boil, add dumplings one by one, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat and simmer covered for 45 minutes.
Add chicken and veggies back, bring to boil and add thickener, reduce heat to simmer again for 15-30 minutes.
Serve.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............................ that looks Great!!!

Hope you get to feeling better...





..


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> I've had this damned flu-bug for a week now, it has been one hell of a long week even if I've been sleeping 15+ hours per day... This stuff is wicked.
> So bad I had to cancel a three day hunting trip at the height of our Southern Rut.
> 
> Anyways, I finally starting to feel back to maybe something on the scale of at least sub-human and my hunger/thirst has returned... Big Time.
> ...


no roux?Qui C'est q'ca? Lol.


----------

